# Shore walleye fishing Lake Erie



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm trying to start walleye fishing from shore on the lake, and was wondering if anyone had any advice on location technique or any other helpful information?


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Ask fish master


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Read the recent thread entitled "Shore Walleye" in the Lake Erie reports. It's one of many threads in here on the subject that should help. Everything you need to know regarding Lake Erie night bite shore eyes can be found in past postings. 
I would suggest hitting areas such as Huron pier with stick baits like Husky Jerks in size 12's and 14's or Rattlin Rouge's in the same size. Fish them ultra slow with pauses here and there. Good Luck!


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you hopefully going out there Friday night


----------

